# anyone to teach me DOS??



## Silver_Moon (Jun 23, 2003)

hi


i really like dealing with DOS...in other words, i like the idea of me dealing with DOS....

coz i almost know nothing about it.....i need someone to teach me at least the basics....would you please???


thanks

silver moon


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Google search on DOS tutorial

There's loads of sites out the there that can show you the basics.

Have fun


----------



## Silver_Moon (Jun 23, 2003)

hey thanks for the smart hint......................


but dont you i tried.....thanks anyway...


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I never assume anything.

I'm sorry you did not find the 354,000 links there useful.

Do you really expect someone to stop in here and *teach* you Dos, when there are so many available resources for you to teach yourself?

Good Luck!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Go to the see prompt and type in format C: /u


----------



## Perfesser (Jun 2, 2003)

AT LAST...someone else who doesn't think DOS died with the dinosaurs! I started out in the 80's reworking old PC's the company was replacing so our department could have computers.(think IBM PC-XT's; when we got the first AT's we were in hog heaven).
Best advice I can offer is to find a DOS book at a used book store somewhere (do you have Half Price Books around?), and read the directions, play with the commands (OTHER THAN any variation of FORMAT C. I still have a DOS book around here; I still run several DOS programs. Do you have an older computer to turn into a DOS machine, so any mistakes won't hurt anything? Even if you totally trash the OS it doesn't take long to reinstall DOS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Rockn, typing C: /u at the DOS prompt does nothing (at least in XP Pro it doesn't).

HexStar


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Here's a good place to start off at. Here's some more userful tips and info. And finally, here seems like it should be good enough for you. I hope this makes you happy!

HexStar


----------

